# Alaska, The last Frontier



## bystander (Dec 6, 2015)

I've traveled to Alaska quite a few times due to my grand father workin' on the oil rigs in northern Alaska, I figured I'd share a few of my travels here as I'm gettin' itchy but needa hold off at least until spring when I got my money right... so this has been helpin' sharing stories...












Ahhh Alaska, easily my favorite state to visit. Peaceful, and gorgeous, what more could yea' want outta life?






Shit you' not every motherfuckin' sign is shot up like law an't shit....




One thing that I noticed was that once you get outta Anchorage yea generally don't see too many people. They just seem ta disappear and nature really takes over 









Although the state is fuckin' beautiful and the residents that call Alaska home really care about it, there was a shit load of old fuckin' car and trash in every yard.














Now I've seen my fair share of states but shit, Alaska is on its own fuckin' level









Each time I went to Alaska it seemed to be right in the middle of seasonal climate changes so "perfect weather" was really rare.









Now Alaska has got some fucked up lighting situations. Early fuckin' spring its always light. Fucked me up for weeks. I would be chillin' not realizing its motherfuckin' 230am because it'd look like it was 230pm outside. Winter its fuckin' dark 18 hrs a day..... fuck









of course when you go to Alaska everyone got quads... its the fuckin' car of Alaska i swear. I'd done a lot of four wheelin' witch was bad ass..









Every fuckin' river you see people shakin' fer gold. Trucks and machinery left where they died...









Driving around Alaska takes fer ever. It an't no WI quick run to the store.










Lots of native hand built stuff around every town..










Every bar yer in has some crazy ass shit init too...






























They really love wild life there. Its a part of everything and everyone


















I have to admit Alaska is a little more expensive then I thought. Gas, Food etc EVERYTHING














I swear I've seen some shit but Alaska, oh Ms.Alaska...














A lot of these picture are from a combination of multiple trips, so climate conditions very.










There was a crazy amount of big ass cruise ships docked. We took a lil guide boat around witch was fuckin' cool










I'm tellin' yea Alaska... man Alaska...










Water falls everywhere yer lookin'














We went up in the winter a few times to do some "snow machining" or snowmobiling














Its beautiful year fuckin' round I swear...














This is why you live in Alaska... To be part of nature. This isn't some tourist shit, this is just livin' in Alaska... Its amazing.














That mountain erupted 3 days after this picture!!!! Fuckin' craziest shit


























This little bar is about 40 miles from the nearest road. Somehow they surviving though..














Again that mountain... CRAZY!!!!! I may have captured some of the last pictures of it!!








My grand fathers goofy ass dawgs... 
























I know this shits gettin' long (heh) but I got so many badass pictures from there...













Of course my grand father bein' an oil guy hada take me to the Alaskan pipe line. I shit you not they will KILL yea if you are found messin' around with this thing...






















Coast lines everywhere...









Well thanks fer lookin'.... Again if yea every get a chance to visit Alaska, do it. If you love nature, you HAVE TO GO. Its the last Frontier.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 6, 2015)

The deer with an afro...awesome.

I see a doggy that would make a great avatar.

Epic pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 6, 2015)

diggin the seal, moose and mountain photos

Thanks and I enjoy your captions as well very entertaining!


----------



## creature (Dec 7, 2015)

fucking *awesome*, man..

maybe the next jambo should be up *there*???


; )


fucking awesome.


----------



## bystander (Dec 7, 2015)

Guy With Face said:


> diggin the seal, moose and mountain photos
> 
> Thanks and I enjoy your captions as well very entertaining!



Hey thanks. The moose were in a little rehabilitation that received animals that were injured usually from being hit by vehicles. Once they were strong enough they were returned to the wild and if they were deemed not to return to wild life they were killed for food processing. The people didn't want a "zoo" which is cool if yea think 'bout it.... they said there is plenty of wild life, go see it... 



creature said:


> fucking *awesome*, man..
> 
> maybe the next jambo should be up *there*???
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot. Its definitely THE place to visit if yer not into walkin' around store fronts and very much into hittin' some trails...


----------

